# Late January 10,000/ West Glades Trip Advice



## swampfox

We had such a blast earlier this year in Flamingo. We are gonna skip the Keys and hit the west side of Glades. Anybody got any tips? And what will likely be biting good. I know the weather is a crap shoot in January. We are staying in Everglades city just N of Chokoloskee. PM me if you don't want to blab it on the web. I really appreciated the guys that so generously shared last time. We were able to catch fish everyday. Despite the horrific weather. We are hoping for calmer skies this time.


----------



## browndogrods

Sorry Swampfox, I have no advise since the furthest north I've fished in the glades is the Broad. In my experience, the mouth of the Broad is a great spring time area.. Caught many large snook on TW around the mouth in the April time frame. I'm am curious, and will follow your post since it would be nice to check out Everglades City (and same some drive time) some time, I've been going down to Flamingo the last 7-8 years.


----------



## Flats_running1

Fish the creeks the further south the better..there are oyster bars everywhere but if u have a good GPS and stay in the main channels u will be alright.chatham Huston lostmans Rodgers all will hold fish..look at high and dry adventures here on the forum he has really good info about the fishing down there in the winter.Hope this helps


----------



## Bob_Rogers

If the winter has been moderate thus far (as I suspect it will be this year) the shorelines,islets and creeks of the back bays south of Choko down to Lostmans will hold a lot of hungry fish. Depending on water temps, look for shallow muddy bottoms next to deep water with direct sunlight exposure for laid up snook - very stealthy approach needed for these guys, water clarity can be very good and you can sightcast to them. Big schools of trout will be in all of the cuts and passages between the back bays. Reds can be scattered, but I always do well with them in January at the river mouths at the start of the riser.

Best winds (as always) will be light from E - SE. Beware N winds of 20 or more, as this will literaly blow the water out of the backbays - can leave you high and dry in some spots. Slower tides work better when the water's cold, small baits moved slowly along the bottom get more bites. Little brown jigs worked like a small crab are very productive for snook and reds in January.


----------



## anytide

i just cam from there, fishing is hot as always.
massive place- its a lot easier to fish the low tides -lows if possible. let everthing dump out to you.
-fish are buried way back in the bushes on high water and hard to get to. theres always somewhere to go in any wind situation...
good luck !


----------



## swampfox

I checked the tides. And we will have early highs. Most before sun up. So we should have low water all day. That will keep em outta the woods for us.


----------



## creekfreak

For small snook and tarpon and nice ones hit or miss,stop and fish gopher creek from the mouth of creek till it opens back up.You basically have to go rite by it if cruising the back country.I think its around marker 86.


----------



## richwalker71

Gopher Creek. I've had some unreal days in that creek.


----------



## sm20cf

So much for "pm me if you don't want to blab it on the web." Pm sent to OP


----------



## anytide

> So much for "pm me if you don't want to blab it on the web."  Pm sent to OP


its a big place and many know of gopher creek.... :


----------



## sm20cf

> So much for "pm me if you don't want to blab it on the web."  Pm sent to OP
> 
> 
> 
> its a big place and many know of gopher creek.... :
Click to expand...

Yes Gopher Creek. : That's the cat better left in the bag.


----------



## anytide

meow.
nothing better than a bag o cats. :-?


----------



## sm20cf

Purr for me. No one is worried about protecting gopher creek, unless we're talking about protecting it from the government placing a toll booth at the entrance to collect from the hundreds of boats that visit each weekend. I think you hit the nail on the head with the fish moving out on outgoing tides and moving into the mangroves on a high tide. Should have no trouble finding fish.


----------



## sm20cf

But in all seriousness, forget the advice about river mouths down south at that time of year. It's an 80 mile round trip to fish water that won't hold fish that time of year. And you have to know what you're doing to even get down there. Stick to the shallow black bottom bays east of the wilderness waterway. Fish will need 2 things that time of year: warmth and food. Those small, shallow bays will provide both of those necessities. Smaller, slower moving baits will be your best ticket. Always watch the weather and remember the words mentioned before: north wind will drain that place. Stay safe and vigilant and you'll create some incredible memories!


----------



## Dillusion

Last time I was in gopher there was 1 guide and 1 guy in as we were leaving...and guess what, no fish.

Dirty ass mullet pond is what gopher key creek/bay is.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

Ain't no fish left in Gopher, they all moved to Wizard Creek


----------



## creekfreak

Just tryin to be helpful to an out of towner.Starting to learn that forums are ruff.Matt is right,the bay sucks.Those werent my instructions.I happen to try it all the time im down there and never went without catching something.Plus I've seen wild bore there.Nice creek with trees downed.Like any tide said its not like a secret spot.Its just a cool spot on his way to where ever.Ill make sure I never say any specific place on here again.I apologize if I offended any one.


----------



## sm20cf

I really don't think anyone was trying to protect gopher creek. Please don't take your ball and leave! :'(


----------



## Bob_Rogers

> I really don't think anyone was trying to protect gopher creek. Please don't take your ball and leave! :'(


Pat Kelley retired so Gopher is open to all.....


----------



## nightfly

> I really don't think anyone was trying to protect gopher creek. Please don't take your ball and leave! :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Kelley retired so Gopher is open to all.....
Click to expand...

Now that's funny [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## Flats_running1

Medic is funny I guess since he or she lives there he or she is going to give u the wrong advice..Talk to any old back country fisherman when the water gets cold the fish move into the deeper channels FYI medic....that's why I said to fish south trust me the run is worth it..also u may not see any1 all day so that makes it even better..gopher creek is tiny and it's hard to fish but you can fish both sides of the mouth and they produce fish at times....you will have 100 fish days....if u fish bait and 50 fish days on artificial.. ;D   ;D  ;D ;D


----------



## [email protected]

> Medic is funny I guess since he or she lives there he or she is going to give u the wrong advice..Talk to any old back country fisherman when the water gets cold the fish move into the deeper channels FYI medic....that's why I said to fish south trust me the run is worth it..also u may not see any1 all day so that makes it even better..gopher creek is tiny and it's hard to fish but you can fish both sides of the mouth and they produce fish at times....you will have 100 fish days....if u fish bait and 50 fish days on artificial.. ;D   ;D  ;D ;D


I have very limited experience in the Choskoloskee side so this is just my own evaluations of where I fish (Flamingo).

Yes, generally as weather gets colder the fish head for deeper water because the deeper channels and holes do not get as cold as quick as the water near the surface BUT during a sustained cold snap eventually that deeper water becomes colder then the surface water and shallow mud banks and then the fish move up into these areas. Fish will move up into shallow back bays and shallow mud flats where the wamrth of the sun is absorbed. 

A great area to fish when its cold is around docks at night. The warmth during the day is absorbed by the concrete sea walls and then radiates into the water at night. Fish will migrate to these areas during the winter because of this. 

Also, if one is interested in sightfishing snook or red fish it has to be done in shallow areas so even if the fish are all in the rivers one better hope theres atleast 1 snook laid up on a shallow mud bank. 

Just my 0.02


----------



## swampfox

Up here in SC. The reds will be shallow all winter. And I mean less that 2 feet. They lay up on the mud flats in schools of 60-100 sometimes. And deep Chanel's are just yards away. Flipper likes to eat reds all winter. I think that's another reason they stay skinny. We have mild winters as it is subtropic like JAX or so. I can nail down a better plan the closer we get. And we a established weather pattern. Just trying to get some kinda game plan started. Just trying to get some options. What about out front? Any chance of something cruising the edges?


----------



## swampfox

What's the best route from EC to get into Lopez? We are staying at Gladeshaven. Can I ride that canal behind Smallwood all the way to Lopez? And cut the corner. Or do I need to run the cut and double back? And what about Huston bay/Last Huston? Is it better to run the Chanel/creek instead of across? I have to deal with oysters big time here in SC. So I can read the water pretty good. But if it's a complete land mine zone. I would prefer to go around.


----------



## Flats_running1

To Huston just run through sandfly pass and run the outside down there if weather permits I have ever really run up to Lopez so I can't give u any info there....what are your dates for your trip


----------



## lemaymiami

As already noted... for first timers run the outside down to the south past Pavilion then turn up into the Huston/Chatham entrances (and if it's a low or super low you might want to wait until it starts in a bit...  on a serious low you'll want to stay quite a bit outside, I try never to run shallower than three feet of water outside since anything shallower may be concealing some hard ground that's much shallower....).

I run and work that area in winter (I'm much more over on the Flamingo side but fish out of Glades Haven about 20% of my winter bookings).  From there the easiest way is to run the ditch to the Turner, then either up the Turner and across (you'll need to be shown the way that first time -don't attempt it by yourself..) or turn south/ southeast from the Turner across to the entrance to the Lopez (and at that point you could either go up the Lopez or go southwest and out Rabbit Key Pass (my usual route to the south outside from Glades Haven...). 

Hoipe this helps... if you find yourself aground somewhere... we've all done it (sometimes I make it a few days without a grounding but it will happen eventually...).

Forgot to explain "running the ditch" so here goes.... As you come out of Glades Haven turn left and follow the markers as though you were going to run up Halfway Creek and actually go about 100 yards up it, then make a u-turn and follow the left hand shoreline and run the ditch, staying to the left about 15 feet from the mud at all times as you run towards the Turner river. As you leave the ditch and causeway keep to the left and do the same as you've already done down the shoreline to the Turner.. At the Turner you turn southeast looking for stakes just off the two spoil banks and then southeast as already noted but don't run in toward the shoreline at all.... What you're doing is running around the "no wake" zone that is in front of the south side of Chokoloskee. You're also in barely two feet of water unless it's a super low tide (and most days you'll still have enough water to run but never drop off of plane since you might not even be able to pole until the tide comes back in...).


----------



## creekfreak

The easiest way is run out Barron river but it puts you a ways back but its a big marked channel that takes ou safely to the outside then you can run where you want.From outdoor resort ramp in chokoloskee go straight to turner river then through mud bay,Sunday bay and you are on your through the back country,then come out any main channel like Houston or what ever you like.Ive always had trouble going right as you leave ramp and come out by rabbit key.Your best bet is Barron river.


----------



## nightfly

Your reading a bunch of different advice on here. That place is a navigational nightmare for first timers. The best bet and its what a bunch of new people do is ask someone at the ramp where they are headed and if you can follow them to a certain point. At least so you can get out to the pass or backcountry. I can tell you the Huston and Chatham rivers have oyster bars everywhere and there is no rhyme or reason to where they're located go slow through them till you get a track then you will know where it's safe to navigate. Another thing is that you don't need to travel far to find fish so don't think you need to travel an hour into the backcountry to fish. Lots of shallow muddy bays close by.


----------



## swampfox

Good advice NiteFly. I had already talked about tailing someone out front with my buds. I do have a GPS. So I do plan on taking it easy and laying down some tracks. Even though I do realize a foot or two off track can mean disaster. I do have respect for myself and my friends onboard. No hurry. And I am glad you said there was fish nearby. I have study the area via Google for two years now. And I see a lot of good looking muddy bays. With nice creeks running thru em. Seems like most people are saying you have to run a hour to fish. We are gonna have short days still in January. So I would like to keep it under a hour if possible. Maybe make a long run a day or two. But my problem is I see good looking spots all over the place. And some tunnels leading to some smoky looking ponds. That's part of the fun of it. We did good last year in the Glades. It was our first time. We averaged about 10-15 fish a day. Not great, but not bad. But we had to run from storms and wind everyday. In nine days I got to know Shark River to Flamingo pretty well. Didn't really want to run that much. But you gotta do what you gotta do. I definitely know more about the Glades than I did this time last year.
Again thanks for all the advice from everyone


----------



## anytide

when doubt -slow down ,way down ! if you can follow a local from a safe distance get directly in their wheel wash and follow, you can see any mud /grass kicking up if getting shallow and try to follow a larger boat. sometimes i sit and wait a few minutes for one to come by to follow, a few minutes is cheaper than a busted bottom end.


----------



## sm20cf

> Medic is funny I guess since he or she lives there he or she is going to give u the wrong advice..Talk to any old back country fisherman when the water gets cold the fish move into the deeper channels FYI medic....that's why I said to fish south trust me the run is worth it..also u may not see any1 all day so that makes it even better..gopher creek is tiny and it's hard to fish but you can fish both sides of the mouth and they produce fish at times....you will have 100 fish days....if u fish bait and 50 fish days on artificial.. ;D   ;D  ;D ;D


You're kidding right? Purposely "giving the wrong advice" isn't something to mess around with down there. It can prove costly as others have mentioned. If you would have taken the time to talk to the OP about what he plans to do, you would probably realize his goals for the trip don't include dunking bait in deep water. He has a shallow water skiff and given his current location, I assumed he was looking for the best opportunity to sight fish in shallow water. I sent him my cell phone number and offered to share marked charts. Wrong advice? Ok. :


----------



## swampfox

I am wrong to think that winters low fresh water water flow. Would allow the salt to creep back into the woods more. Seems I remember a old timer cracka bitching about the building of Tamiami trail. He was saying it messed up their netting of food fish. Because it blocked the fresh flow. So instead of the fish out in the mouth of creeks. They moved back in the woods. Where it was tight to throw a net. I see so many dark muddy bays that just look snooky. Some that have tunnels leading to em. That would keep most away. Would these be worth a look? Or a waste of our valuable time? We are all down for some hard work. If it gives us a "chance" at a nice fish. We dropped one guy. So now it will be three in my Lostmen. So sub 6 is back in play.


----------



## pursuit25

Mud bottom back bays, are a great place to find snook. Warming up when it is cold.


----------



## lemaymiami

One more tip about backbays in winter... Way up inside where the water is a lot more fresh than salt I always look for 'gators. If the 'gators are there -so are the big snook.... Kind of like the whitetail deer and our local swamp cats, they kind of go together most days (although I'm sure the deer would cheerfully do without those panthers...).


----------



## swampfox

What about beach camping. We want to do a couple of nights on the beach weather permitting. Can we camp at any spot out front legally? I know about camp fires below tide line. That's all the regs I have heard of. I know some of the spots go dry at low tide. So I have been eyeing some good sandy beaches near deep cuts. Which we can toss some meat in while we camp/cook. Always fishing even when I'm not.  anybody got ant good spots they care to safe privately? :-X


----------



## Bob_Rogers

http://www.nps.gov/ever/planyourvisit/backcamp.htm

Within the park boundries, you camp when and where they say you can camp. Go north of LuLu Key, you have more choices but first come first serve. A roaring fire, a billion stars, singing kumbaya, yadda yadda yadda - beach camping can be tricky - know how to safely secure your boat, know what the tides and winds are gonna do and remember why they are called sand gnats. I do all my camping up inside anymore at chickee's and ground sites.


----------



## Dillusion

Beach camping sucks...sand gets EVERYWHERE


----------



## lemaymiami

Beach camping can be great fun (if you don't mind sand....). Remember though -if you camp down south (particularly anywhere between Highland Beach and Cape Sable... especially the area south of Middle Cape...) be very careful about the wind conditions. Shorelines on the west side of the 'Glades are very fluid (serious understatement) and can move dramatically if the wind is blowing out of any western quadrant. A few years back campers that posted pictures on Florida Sportsman showed nice looking skiffs - completely buried in sand after a bad night's wind. 

As long as the winds stay out of the east you'll be fine but re-locate if they shift to the west (the way they typically do when a front approaches) since you not only won't be able to keep them anchored but they can get rolled up on the beach in the dead of night and have very, very bad things happen to them. Wish I'd saved those pictures (anyone that has them should post them up). One look and you wouldn't need a word of warning from me....


----------



## swampfox

I remember that pic. It was a 18' flats boat nearly buried. With just some of the deck and platform out! Are there any sites that won't require a pulley setup? Something with a deep cut off the back or something? Or are they all pretty shallow?


----------



## Bob_Rogers

Whitehorse Key,Picnic Key, New Turkey Key all have deep water adjacent, but you will need to anchor bow and stern to keep the hulls afloat at all tides.


----------



## lucasmccurdy

Beach camping only sucks if your a wuss. Camp LuLu and Pavilion would be my vote for north and central access. There are nice coves behind the islands to anchor up. LuLu is outside of ENP boundary lines but Pavilion you will have to register at ENP office. I will be at LuLu end of Jan.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

Lulu is private property, you need permission from the owner to camp there.


----------



## swampfox

*Re: Late January 10,000/ West Glades Trip Advice-UPDATE*

Just got back from a week in Everglades City. The weather was horrible. But the fishing was great. We had well over 60 fish over the weeks time. Lots of snook, reds and trout. Despite the wind we had some great sight fishing for reds and snook along the edges. With the steady and gusty N wind. It kept us tight to the mangroves. Had a lot of luck with the Zman Padlerz in Houdini and new penny 4-5 inch. And we pitched some white gulp shrimp at em too. They were biting everything. Except my sub walks. The one crank bait I carry. I figured the 62 degree water had em moving slow. Nice big trout were eating so well it got boring. Man we could have filled the coolers up with em. Tuesday we went way way back into the fresh. And that was the only day we went fishless. Either they weren't back there yet. Or they just didn't bite. It was raining and overcast all day. So we couldn't see into the water at all. On day one we were about half way up river. And found o bay off to the side. I poled in there. And spotted a nice snook. Made the shot. He ate the Zman. and it was on. As I was reviving him at boat side I look up. And see one 3 times as big. My buds made a shot each and blew him out. :-? That was the only BIG snook we saw. The others were 27"s or less. And very skinny. We found a large amount of 29" reds on a mud flat. We had a blast with them. They were all cookie cutter 29" and 8 pounds. They were laid up in about 1.5 foot of water. Or cruising the edges. We actually worked them two days in a row. We could have done 3. But I wanted to experience more areas. The last day we stretched it out even more. We fished down some rivers. And poled around out front some. We got a few reds and a snook or two. We were mainly exploring and sight seeing than fishing. Just taking it easy. Overall we had a blast despite the weather. I learned a lot about the area. But just barely scratched the surface. I didn't rip my lower unit off. And we didn't get stuck. So all was good. I want to thank all of you who helped with advice. On my first attempt at the Westside. It helped me stay out of trouble. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## jupitersnooker11

If you dont mind me asking, where did ya'll decide to go? I'm planning on heading over there on wednesday with my kayak, of course weather dependent.


----------



## swampfox

PM sent


----------



## nightfly

Good job bud. Glad to hear you did well


----------



## chris71404

Very nice. I have been wanting to fish Choko for a while but dont know where to put in or where to go. I just got a 8hp for my 13' Gheenoe. Have any general areas where to start? Any advice would be gladly appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## swampfox

Not a expert by far on the area. But like I was told. You don't have to go way way back to find fish. There are plenty of good areas near by. Google Earth is your friend in this per suit.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

Launch at Port of Islands, bit west of US27 on US41. Idle speed zone down the Faka Union Canal (use to be called Fakaunie, a natural river) with great fishing at this time of year, very protected and no huge boat wakes. Where the canal ends at Faka Union bay, you can fish north towards Pumpkin Bay or south into Fakahatchee, both great areas for a gheenoe. Towards springtime, the pass to the outside is well marked for your first time running it. I first started fishing the area 25 years ago in a 12' v-jon with a 5hp, you don't need(or even want if mangled lower units and shredded gelcoat bother you) a fancy skiff to get onto the fish back there.


----------

